# Heated mattress pad for a toddler



## Love_My_Bubba (Jul 4, 2006)

Ok, I just wrote a long post in Toddlers about how to keep DS warm at night. I cannot physically fit any more clothing on him, he refuses to sleep with a blanket and we have to keep the heat down at night so our gas bill isn't stupid expensive.

My first thought was a heated matress pad but then immediately thought that it could be a safety issue. When the mommas on the Toddler board said they used the heated matress pads I was SHOCKED because I thought for sure that if I asked about it I'd get flamed and told I was going to set my kid on fire or something like that







.

So, what do the Safety mommas have to say on this issue?


----------



## moondiapers (Apr 14, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Love_My_Bubba* 
Ok, I just wrote a long post in Toddlers about how to keep DS warm at night. I cannot physically fit any more clothing on him, he refuses to sleep with a blanket and we have to keep the heat down at night so our gas bill isn't stupid expensive.

My first thought was a heated matress pad but then immediately thought that it could be a safety issue. When the mommas on the Toddler board said they used the heated matress pads I was SHOCKED because I thought for sure that if I asked about it I'd get flamed and told I was going to set my kid on fire or something like that







.

So, what do the Safety mommas have to say on this issue?

We used one but didn't leave it on all night. We warmed up the bed before getting in, then unplugged it when we tucked him in. Is he shivering at night? What temp does it get down to in his room?


----------



## Tilia (Nov 18, 2006)

I don't know anything about the heated matress pad, but I thought of some other ideas.

Could you put a wool blanket or matress pad under his fitted sheet?

Would he sleep in wool socks and a hat?

What about a rice bag that you toss at the foot of his bed to keep his feet warm for a while? I use one for DD, I just make sure that the rice isn't too hot before I give it to her.


----------



## Love_My_Bubba (Jul 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moondiapers* 
We used one but didn't leave it on all night. We warmed up the bed before getting in, then unplugged it when we tucked him in. Is he shivering at night? What temp does it get down to in his room?

We set the heat to 60 degrees. I don't see him shiver but I'm pretty sure the reason he's been waking is because he's cold. I asked him this morning if this is what's going on but I also know that he tends to ham it up when I'm showing him some sympathy.


----------



## dogretro (Jun 17, 2008)

We have an electric blanket on our bed, and mainly for heat reasons, dd is in our bed all night now. Put on the lowest setting, keeps us warm and toasty and keeps the bills down. Personally, I think a heated mattress pad for a toddler who will not keep blankets on is a great idea. MUCH safer, imo, than a space heater, which I know a lot of ppl keep only in their kids rooms. I am not an expert about blankets/pads, just sounds safest to me


----------



## moondiapers (Apr 14, 2002)

what would happen to it if he peed on it? Would it electrocute him?


----------



## Love_My_Bubba (Jul 4, 2006)

Well, I'm not sure about the electrocution thing but thankfully DS isn't a big night time pee machine so that one less worry for me







. I don't think I've ever had to change his bed for wetting, just when he's been sick and thrown up.

But, I did get the heated mattress pad and it worked like a charm! I turned it on a few hours before bed time so I could mess with the heating levels and make sure I didn't cook him all night. He went down and slept all night and was happy as a clam with his soft new bed!


----------

